# Truck loads of logs



## mtarbert (Jan 29, 2012)

I went to see a guy today that is selling truck loads of logs for firewood . He delivers what he claims is three cords for 100 dollars. The wood is a mix of hickory,cherry,oak and the such. Nothing too big and no limbs all pretty straight. He has plenty . I live in Harford county Maryland and am getting two loads this week. If anyone else in the area is interested let me know and I will give you a contact number,
      Mike


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 30, 2012)

$33/cord delivered is dirt cheap.  I wouldn't be chasing scrounges with that option.


----------



## mtarbert (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree. That is why I ordered two loads for delivery this wednesday  . I went to the spot where he has it stored to look at what I will be getting .  He has piles of logs fifteen feet tall and Luckly I have a vacant lot 2 miles from where I live for processing.
    I will keep you all posted
      Mike


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you sure they are not face cords?  How big is his truck?  I pay $100 for one cord here.


----------



## taxidermist (Jan 30, 2012)

I bet its 1 cord or 3 face cords      1cord= 3 face  4'x8'x16"ea   Here in mi its around 100 a cord or 4'x4'x8' logs


Rob


----------



## mtarbert (Jan 30, 2012)

One never knows until it is split and stacked but, I will know by Friday IF the weather holds out,,,,,,,,Mike


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 30, 2012)

You'll instantly know if it is 1 or 3 cord when he pulls up in his truck.


----------



## Pat53 (Jan 30, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> You'll instantly know if it is 1 or 3 cord when he pulls up in his truck.



Yup, I hope you're right on the price, but $33 for a full cord of wood delivered is almost unheard of, anywhere. No offense, but I would have found out first what type of cord he's quoting you... full or face


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 30, 2012)

Pat53 said:
			
		

> $33 for a full cord of wood delivered is almost unheard of, anywhere.



And with good reason.  If that price is real, he must be making good money on the other side of the transaction and is looking for a way to get rid of it without having to deal with selling firewood.


----------



## mtarbert (Jan 30, 2012)

He is a tree trimmer, I have seen the wood piles and have seen the truck he delivers in I know what a cord is and can identify different types of wood. Come on guys, I was trying to let anyone in the area in on a good deal


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish I could convince the tree service 1/2 mile down the road to do that.  They chip it all and spread it.  With the number of crews they have running, they could easily take care of my annual needs in a couple days.


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2012)

mtarbert said:
			
		

> He is a tree trimmer, I have seen the wood piles and have seen the truck he delivers in I know what a cord is and can identify different types of wood. Come on guys, I was trying to let anyone in the area in on a good deal



Don't take these guys wrong, mtabert.  They are just a bit skeptical on what sounds like a "too good to be true" deal.  Ya can't blame them for questioning face or full.

33 bucks for a full cord of logs delivered is one heck of a deal.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd be burning about $1000 bucks real quick on that deal and getting WAY ahead (if I had to buy wood). Cheers!


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 30, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> You'll instantly know if it is 1 or 3 cord when he pulls up in his *pickup* truck.


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry about the "Sour Grapes"... If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.  You could have let us in on the fact it is a tree service getting rid of free wood for a nominal fee.

The wood monger I bought my last 12 cord load from for $1200 is not around anymore so I've been hunting around for another source.  So far I've only found one other source and his truckload is 16 cord for $1800.  At $33/cord I'd be taking more than 6 cord.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep, I think I'd be "finding" money to buy up at least a couple years worth. That would be $330 for me. Jeesh, the cheapest I can get logs for is $75/cord.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 30, 2012)

Cost me about 40.00 a cord for free wood!  :cheese: Somedays are more.


----------



## Pat53 (Jan 31, 2012)

For $33 a full cord delivered, I'd buy every stick he has. Thats only $11 / face cord. I'd be cutting it up and selling it for $65-$70 a face cord. Hell you could pay to have someone cut and split it and still make $30 /face cord !

Actually the guy is losing a lot of money. If the market price is about $100/full cord, why not sell it for $75-$80/full cord?  Thats a great deal for firewood and he would likely have plenty of buyers.


----------



## muncybob (Jan 31, 2012)

Will be interesting to see what you actually get, remember pics or it didn't happen!   At that price I would take all he could deliver and be makimng some money on it next winter!


----------



## bogydave (Jan 31, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> mtarbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+2
Great deal.
*$100 Not bad for 1 good full cord, FANTASTIC for 3*.
If you have room, you could get 2 to 3 years ahead at the cost of free wood (free scrounges/cord usually cost more than $30 in fuel)
You'll still have a small cost of saw & splitter fuel,  but it sound like you hit "Pay dirt". 
Of course you know we love pictures


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 1, 2012)

$100 a cord is the go'in price around here......(if you can get it)
    here's a couple of pic's of my last batch 99% red oak


----------



## bogydave (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW, You got wood!
I'm assuming you sell fire wood. Eh?
Is the first pic birch or aspen?
You got a picker to get that stack down to cutting level? how do you process it?
Awesome pictures


----------



## Pat53 (Feb 1, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> WOW, You got wood!
> I'm assuming you sell fire wood. Eh?
> Is the first pic birch or aspen?
> You got a picker to get that stack down to cutting level? how do you process it?
> Awesome pictures



That looks like a Cord King firewood processor with a slasher blade


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 1, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> WOW, You got wood!
> I'm assuming you sell fire wood. Eh?
> Is the first pic birch or aspen?
> You got a picker to get that stack down to cutting level? how do you process it?
> Awesome pictures



the wood your asking about is "white birch".
i use the 1845c case skidsteer to handle all the wood.
my son just started helping me,he's 17 and wants to do it the "old fashioned way".....
i sell 2-3 hundred cord a year if i can get it . with my cord king processor. the boy will get all "the little stuff"


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 1, 2012)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> i sell 2-3 hundred cord a year if i can get it . with my cord king processor.



How straight does it have to be and what is max practical diameter?  How many cord an hour?


----------



## bogydave (Feb 2, 2012)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make most of us here look like amateurs 
2 - 3 hundred cord a year. AWESOME!
Nice to see "How the big guys do it"

Got a  question??
 Do you tell your buyers/customers it's "seasoned wood" OR  "it needs a couple years stacked to season before burning" ?
I'm guessing your customers come back, so they are knowledgeable wood burners 

Great photos 
Very nice set-up.
Still lots of hard work even with a processor, got any  pics of it working? 
Good post!


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 2, 2012)

id like a couple hundred cords


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> You make most of us here look like amateurs



Ask him what saws he uses.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 2, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glad you like post!
here's one of my favorite pic's of "the boy"....i started him on the processor at age 10
they all want to know...."dry,seasoned or green".....i tell'em it's "ready to go"!     If the oak has been in the yard log length for 2-3 years, then it's seasoned.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 2, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's helpfull to have it hice and straight,however if it's kinda like a rocking chair rail i can load 1 log at a time around on the back side of the processor into the feed chain,not off the deck. best wood is 24" in diameter on big end 21' long. best time so far to fill truck is 22 minutes. (which don't happen often) 2 cords


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> id like a couple hundred cords



i'd love to help you out,but i think the delivery charge will choke'ya  ;-) 
   i bet wood is a lot easier to get in your area than here. i'd love to be in your area with my set-up.
        maybe when i re-tire  %-P


----------



## firebroad (Feb 2, 2012)

Do you think he would charge too much extra to deliver to Carroll County?  I'll take that phone number!


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 2, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> Do you think he would charge too much extra to deliver to Carroll County?  I'll take that phone number!



 :bug: 
   i'm surprised to see where your from......i'm located in carroll county too!


----------



## firebroad (Feb 2, 2012)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> firebroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh good, why don't you get some firewood too? :lol: 

There is a Carroll County in Georgia, as well.  I'm talking about the Georgia in the US, not Russia of course... :roll:


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2012)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Most folks here generally feel as though oak needs a couple of years bucked up, split and stacked before it burns very well in their EPA stoves . . . I cannot recall anyone saying that oak left in log length even for three years would be good to go in their woodstove without first being bucked up and split.

Great pics by the way . . .


----------



## bogydave (Feb 2, 2012)

Not trying to get to nosey, but do you pay $100 per cord log length to your facility or so you sell a cord, cut & split for $100
 At $100/cord  knowledgeable wood burners could get a few years worth stacked up & seasoning so it would burn well in the new epa stoves.
May help you move inventory if they knew how much better 2 years CSS wood burns. 

I'm with FFJ, log length for 2 or 3 years don't mean it's dry enough to "burn well". I agree it's "seasoned" but  dry??, That discussion goes on here all the time.
If you sell 200/c per year, you'd need 600 cord stacked up, not feasible.
& for you to get 2 to 3 years ahead is another ball game, maybe "another sport" 

More great pictures, thanks for sharing them.

As far as Alaska, there are a few processors here, they buy wood in lot sales from the state, they log & haul when the ground is frozen. They Pay state less than $10/cord.
 Birch & spruce mix mostly, some alder & cottonwood. A few plots in the Willow area were processing last fall. Charge $1200 for a log length load, 10 cords of birch spruce mix.
$250 cord for birch spruce mix Cut, split , delivered if in their area, Added delivery if over 10 miles I think.


----------



## Pat53 (Feb 2, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, I find that even oak rounds ( 12" X 24") after 3 years are soaking wet inside. Only the ends are dry, but 2" inches inside and its still very wet (30+ % MC ) . Actually I find that to be true with just about any hardwood species that I burn. Wood that is log length, especially hardwood, is not going be dry inside. It may certainly be drier than fresh cut logs, but probably not anywhere near 15-20% MC.


----------



## Pat53 (Feb 2, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Not trying to get to nosey, but do you pay $100 per cord log length to your facility or so you sell a cord, cut & split for $100
> At $100/cord  knowledgeable wood burners could get a few years worth stacked up & seasoning so it would burn well in the new epa stoves.
> May help you move inventory if they knew how much better 2 years CSS wood burns.
> 
> ...




Dave, is a lot of your white birch dying up there? In the upper midwest, literally everywhere I drive I see white birch that is dead or dying.

Pat


----------



## bogydave (Feb 2, 2012)

Not that I've noticed, no big areas of dying birch anyway. 
We were hit with a spruce bark beetle after a few "warm winters" that devastated many large areas a few years back.
We had some pretty warm summers the past 2 year & some bug was hitting the birch pretty hard. 
The leaves would look brownish spotted  fall colored leaves in mid summer, but so far they bounce back come spring.
Many areas have allot of old growth, & no fires to clean it out, so I see many old trees, 
hollow in the middle, then tops fall out & eventually the tree rots from the inside out.
This cold winter may help, the cold should help reduce the infestation. 
The State cutting area (I've been working) has some healthy & some hollow  & dead/rotten old growth. 
Local Forester says take everything usable . Create new browse for moose & new growth spruce & birch will replace it in a few decades.
Pic of spruce beetle kill of a small area in the Kenai area.


----------



## Pat53 (Feb 3, 2012)

The summer brown spotting on the birch leaves sounds like birch leafminer. I have a few trees in my yard that get it every year. I've prety much given up fighting it. The stuff needed to kill the bugs is expensive and it would cost me at least $100/year just to try and knock them back a bit. The leaves start falling off the tree by June and the lawn looks like hell. I'm thinking about cutting it down this year. The starnge thing is that I've got at least a dozen birch trees around the house and the one tree is the only one thats really infected. i see only a few leaves affected on some of the other trees.

Wow, that beetle killed spruce is amazing...looks like they didn't miss a single tree ! 

Pat


----------



## Pat53 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mtarbert, so did you get your wood yet?


----------



## southbalto (Feb 3, 2012)

Ill take that contact info too. I'm down near catonsville/ellivott city and would be happy to pay a substantial delivery fee if this is legit.


----------



## bluedogz (Feb 3, 2012)

I live in Darlington, Harford County, right by the Conowingo Dam.  I'll take a load from this guy if it's still available... gotta check with the neighbords... maybe 2 loads.


----------



## infinitymike (Feb 3, 2012)

This is what I got for a $100

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/83110/


----------



## Pat53 (Feb 6, 2012)

Any updates bro? A lot of us are wondering what the outcome was.


----------



## mtarbert (Feb 6, 2012)

Update
        The load was delivered last Friday. cherry,pin oak, hickory and walnut. I cut some on Saturday ,today, and will finish up tomorrow  After I get it stacked I will let you know how it measured out.


----------



## StihlHead (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, good and cheap firewood?!?!?!?! 

I scrounge around and get most of my firewood for free from arborists in the city or from logging slash. Last year I came up short. The best deal I found last year for firewood was $180 a cord for split and 2 year barn dried doug fir, delivered. Most around here want more like $250 for that. The cord was a real 4x4x8, the guy stacks it in a 2 cord stakeside trailer and you can see what you are buying before he unloads it. If I run short again I will call him again. He is a retired state forestry guy. 

Around here loggers sell truckloads of maple and oak green logs for $1200-1300. That cuts out to about 10 cords, split and stacked, or $120-130 a green cord. To me it seems better to just buy the seasoned stuff for $180 that is already dried and split, and by the cord as I need it. I do not need to store 10 cords of firewood , or need a splitter, or the time to buck and split the wood.


----------



## colin022 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in Fallston and would be interested in a load or two. PM me the name and number please.


----------



## pcooper302 (Feb 7, 2012)

I also would like a name and number please


----------



## Vanskills (Feb 7, 2012)

I cringe every time someone says " facecord." it's a made up term used primarily just to rip people off, no one around here even uses that term, I think its a easy thing


----------

